# Got the 2nd one finished



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 16, 2016)

I have to admit it looks better then it did...LOL....Arizona Desert Ironwood handles....took a while taking it down, but I started with 80 grit ended up with 650 ... then heated it and then cleaned it up. I still have to do some final sanding on the rivets and handle most likely to 1000 grit.....now i am loking for a sheath like the originals to make one...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lookin good Jack!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 16, 2016)

ty Rocky, guess what is on the menu for breakfast? LOL


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Bet your wife ain't ever had to bake so many biscuits in her life!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 16, 2016)

Good looking knife Pappy.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 17, 2016)

Looks good Pappy


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 17, 2016)

Fine looking knives! Love the DIW! And the shape of the blades. Chuck


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 17, 2016)

Very nice !!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 17, 2016)

A real looker Pappy!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice knife- question though- blanks say stainless but are rusty???


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 17, 2016)

I am guessing that some stainless does oxidize over time? Where some sort of surface rust would appear.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 18, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice knife- question though- blanks say stainless but are rusty???


Most stainless blades will rust if exposed to moisture or high humidity because of the carbon in the make up of the metal. If the carbon is not mixed well in matrix of other alloys you can get some deep pitting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 18, 2016)

Good job! What size grinding wheel did you use to grind the blades.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 18, 2016)

That sure is purty


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 18, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Good job! What size grinding wheel did you use to grind the blades.



Uhmmm... having been in Jack's shop, just recently and watched him in action. And, having 1 of these laying in there on my dresser. 
He ground it on his belt sander, he just has a real sweet touch when doing so. 
Of course, he starts then he hands it to you, and stands back and giggles at you  while you try to make the other side look that purty!  

Only time the grinder entered the picture was when he polished mine.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 19, 2016)

Robert I use a multi tool attachment on one of my Delta variable speed grinders, the wheel is I am guessing the contact wheel is 3.5" ... it is the 2X48 size.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh...Rocky didn't do bad either....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 19, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Robert I use a multi tool attachment on one of my Delta variable speed grinders, the wheel is I am guessing the contact wheel is 3.5" ... it is the 2X48 size.


I have several 2x72"variable speed belt grinders with wheel from 14 down to 3/4" and I knew it had to be be ground on a small wheel to be such a deep grind. As deep as the grind it looks like the wheel should be smaller than 3.5". Nice grind! you need to try a 2x72" belt grinder, the belts last a lot longer.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Shhhhh.... leave him alone. I had enough trouble trying to keep up with him the way it was. He made it all look real easy.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 20, 2016)

I may get a 72" down the road, but the one I have now seems to be working well, I have not replaced any belts since I started and I have used them a lot. One thing i am thinking about doing is getting another contact wheel, to see how the grind would effect my hollow ground...maybe a larger wheel would give me a wider hollow grind? I am also wondering about if i change the contact wheel how much longer the belt would be in increments?


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 20, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I may get a 72" down the road, but the one I have now seems to be working well, I have not replaced any belts since I started and I have used them a lot. One thing i am thinking about doing is getting another contact wheel, to see how the grind would effect my hollow ground...maybe a larger wheel would give me a wider hollow grind? I am also wondering about if i change the contact wheel how much longer the belt would be in increments?


It will positively give you a wider grind. I use my 12&14" wheel on big knives and Bowies.


----------

